# Fishbites



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Does anyone here use these things? I ordered some and they got here today. I have orange, pink and white fish-n-strips. I also have one pack of white crab flavored fish-n-strips. 

Please tell me if you know if a way to rig these fishbites that will land some more fish. 

Pompano- Probably my overall favorite fish to catch in the surf, I usually use a sand flea or a nylure jig right behind the breakers. Should I tip the jig with a fishbite? I was thinking that this is where the crab flavor would work out… any suggestions? Maybe the orange one on my hook next to a dead sand flea will look like sand flea eggs that the pomps love so much? 

Spanish Macks- Live shrimp under a Cajun thunder seems to work (Should I use a fishbite along with or instead of the live shrimp?) 

How will these baits work on flounder, reds, trout, blues, sheepshead, jacks… 

Is there a technique that works especially well for any particular species? 

I ran a search and didn't come up with any "Fishbite" titles for threads. 

Thanks in advance guys for any tips.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey bigshark88
Here is the link to their home page.
It has a hint's and tip's section good luck with those strip's . Let me know how they work. http://www.fishbites.com/default.htm 

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## mrmike (Jul 15, 2001)

Bigshark88,

Thanks for your order. Try going to the boards listed below and searching the term Fishbites (plural). There should be a few threads here as well. You'll also find more info by searching Fishbites using google.
http://www.floridasurffishing.com/cgi-bin/floridasurffishing/no teboards/gowge.cgi 

http://sportfishing.mememachines.net/forums3/ 

Hope these help. Tight lines and safe journeys to all.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Longcaster on the Distance Casting board is a Fishbites Dealer and can give you the "straight skinny" on them.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I hope these fishbites work. I have been looking at them for a while and have decided to purchase some. About 40 bucks worth, but since I live all the up here in MD I won't be able to try them for at least 2 months.


----------



## mrmike (Jul 15, 2001)

Anthony,

If it's going to be a couple of months before you wet a line. You might want to keep the Fishbites in the fridge. This will maintain their color. Don't worry, they won't stink up the fridge.

Tight lines and safe journeys to all!


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

i use fishbites all the time. hook through it twice on the larger end. they are good for about a half hour to a hour of fishing. I ahve been using orange in the surf for whitting and pomps. I always ahve a bag on hand for when bait is scarce. try here for some real experience on fishbites.


----------

